# Skyrim DLC



## Master of the Triforce (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anyone know whether they will be releasing any soon? I know they went on a long (well deserved) holiday but surely something must be out soon? *hopeful*


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't hold your breath. If they are making DLC, then it's going to be something pretty big.
Would love to see a return to Morrowind, or at least see a portion of it.


----------



## Master of the Triforce (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you think they would do that, I have only previously played Oblivion...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 28, 2012)

lol I got proved wrong. They just announced DLC in the making for Skyrim. No details on it yet, just that's it's going to be awesome.

and maybe, you can walk to the boarder of Morrowind in Skyrim but it won't let you walk through the gate. You should try and find Morrowind somewhere, it's really fun. Any sort of "return to" would be great. I'd even like to see what Cyrodil looks like now that it's went through a war.


----------



## Master of the Triforce (May 2, 2012)

The d/l for skyrim kinect was out yesterday I think...hmmm on that, god knows how many times I've asked/pleaded/shouted at the kinect to 'equip bow' is mind blowing.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 2, 2012)

I'm usually not very keen on the kinect stuff, but with skyrim it looked pretty cool. Especially with the dragon shouts. I find myself yelling them at the computer screen every time I use them. lol


----------



## Master of the Triforce (May 2, 2012)

Haha, dragon shouts make the cat freak out and shoot out the catflap


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 3, 2012)

If theres a game in this world that doesnt need extra content its Skyrim. Not to say I wouldn't like some, although not sure If I'd get DLC unless it was really great considering I have enough to do in the main game. If I could make the DLC I make Cyriodil (My main character is an imperial) and Black Marsh. (Skyrim Wiki made it seem like a very interesting place to vist.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 5, 2012)

http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/po...called-dawnguard-and-will-be-out-this-summer/ update coming this summer.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 31, 2012)

Holy.. fuggin.. crap.

Vampires and crossbows and.. =D


----------



## Keenan (May 31, 2012)

^That looks awesome.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 2, 2012)

If you're interested in possibly playing the DLC early, for free, here is a link Bethesda has been so kind to provide for such a case.
Xbox 360 users only, sadly.

http://dawnguardbeta.elderscrolls.com/


----------



## Wubajub (Jun 3, 2012)

I call dibs on being a Dawnguard


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 3, 2012)

I was leaning more towards the Dawnguard as well. Proper vampire hunting.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 15, 2012)

^ Same here. I cant wait to try out the crossbows and see what new armours they have. I haven't even rolled a vampire or werewolf character yet though, so after the Dawnguard quest line I'll definitely be going back. 

I have to say, its going to be pretty sweet when they introduce the lycanthropy skill tree


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 15, 2012)

The current Skyrim werewolves annoy me. Being able to change whenever you feel like it, I don't like that.
Aside from the one quest that makes you change randomly, werewolves don't feel right to me. If you'd change every night, or something along those lines I'd love it.
as for vampires outside of the Dawnguard DLC, they aren't too fun either honestly. So I'm glad this will be upping the playability of both.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

Booyeah!!! its out in 5 days for USA!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 21, 2012)

Out in five days only for the Xbox 360.
PC and PS3 won't get it until after summer.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone else downloaded it yet? I've played a fair few hours into the dawnguard quest-line and so far its been pretty impressive


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been watching playthroughs since I have it on PC.

Looks good from what I've seen, I'd like to see more new armor if there is any.


----------

